# Anyone headed up into the high country this weekend?



## josh chatham (Oct 20, 2016)

I am really excited about this opening day! Myself and 2 friends are headed up to Union to camp and hunt.  Hoping for a buck, pig, or bear.  Good luck to everyone this weekend.  Havent been out to scout up high yet so going in blind.  I have some places there are usually some animals.  We will see!


----------



## GTHunter (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll be up in Rabun county with a buddy. We are hoping to run into the same critters. I did a good bit of hunting in the area during the first half of archery season, but I haven't been back in a few weeks. Hopefully there are a few less acorns on the ground and the cold front has them up and moving.


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 20, 2016)

I bear hunted all last week off AT in Chrstatee WMA and NF. I saw sign everywhere, of course best was with the white oak stands and those close to H20.  Didn't seem to matter high or Low as long as there were acorns. Was hard to find concentrated sign that stood out from the scattered scat and scarred trees everywhere.  Good luck.


----------



## ripplerider (Oct 20, 2016)

Going tomorrow and Saturday in Union Co. I hope we get that rain they're talking about tonight. Be nice if it petered out about daylight though. I like to creep around when the leaves are wet. Cant hunt early Sat. morning hope to get in the woods by eleven or so, maybe catch the noontime feed if the moon is bright Friday night.


----------



## josh chatham (Oct 20, 2016)

Sounds good! Yeah Im hoping to find some good sign and get on some deer.  My buddies want bears but Id rather kill a buck.  Killed enough bears to last for a while... But if one looks at me just the right way i may have to pull the trigger


----------



## AmericanBorn57 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looking at the weather - going to be a lot of wind in the mountains Friday and much of Saturday - maybe that will knock down the rest of those nuts and apples so we can get on with it. I'm in Rabun County and honestly didn't have 3 acorns on the ground 2 weeks ago - now can't walk in stocking feet without breaking a dozen with every step. I may start eating them some look so good. Missing Saturday morning - but will be there for the cold start Sunday morning for sure.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 21, 2016)

Found a little buck sign up high and bear everywhere. Think I'm going to lay off for a few weeks and let some colder weather come in and give the deer a little more time to lay down some sign. Should be a ton of sign this year if it will cool down some.


----------



## Cwb19 (Oct 21, 2016)

Will be up Sunday  hope to find where the bear have moved to .


----------



## ripplerider (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah the bucks should be ripping and roaring this year when the does get ready to breed. Should be some heavyweight deer killed. Gonna be tough deer hunting for a few weeks though.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 22, 2016)

Headed up to Towns Co tomorrow morning. Gonna hunt a gap with an ivy thicket up on either side, and a spring head surrounded with white oaks down off to the side below. Should at least see something! Good luck fellas!!


----------



## tallchris83 (Oct 22, 2016)

Just got back from camping in White county. Oh my lord it was windy. Temperatures dipped into the low 30s. Pack some layers.. Gusts were so strong I couldn't hear my buddy in front of me as we hiked.


----------



## josh chatham (Oct 22, 2016)

Well guys it was a good day!! One of my buddies killed a 250lb bear. I saw one that would probably 120. Good day on the mountain!! Hope to get back up in a couple of weeks. Time to hunt some flatter (lumpkin CO.) Land for a few weeks.


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 23, 2016)

Thx for update.  Nice to hear a story. I'm overseas on a biz trip but checking in to get a quick hunting fix.


----------



## AmericanBorn57 (Oct 24, 2016)

Spent all day in the stand. Saw 4 does...that is 2 nannies and 2 fawns. Honestly the biggest does I have seen in a while! Heck the fawns would go 100 pounds. They are eating well! My camera's have picked up a couple decent bucks, several smaller ones - the big ones have all been caught between 12:30am and 1:30am...how I can turn that around 12 hours is what I want to know. Guess just wait until the rut! Have pics of bears from what I guess is 100 pounds to probably 300 pounds but again, never in daylight. Have seen scat...no bears. Pics of bobcats and coyotes too.


----------



## josh chatham (Oct 25, 2016)

Those windy days like we had this weekend are perfect for stalking.  The bear I saw and the one that was killed were both seen by easing around.  The good thing about bears is they do not see as well as deer .  If the wind is in your face you can get really close to them!   The bear that was killed must of had 4-5 inches of fat on her!


----------

